# Help sexing azureus



## KahlanPDF (Aug 16, 2018)

I bought these frogs and were told they were a pair, but they look both male to me? Can I get some second opinions? 
Frog 1


----------



## KahlanPDF (Aug 16, 2018)

Frog 2
Thanks so much!


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Pic 2 looks female
Pic 3 looks male

The rest I can't really tell


----------



## KahlanPDF (Aug 16, 2018)

Uh, do you mean the second and third pictures in the first post? Because those are the same frog. The first post is one frog, the second post is another one.


----------



## jtherr (Nov 2, 2017)

How old are the frogs?


----------



## KahlanPDF (Aug 16, 2018)

About a year and a half is what I was told. They're definitely full sized; frog 2 is a little bigger than frog 1. I haven't heard any calling, but they're upstairs and I have two small kids. I probably wouldn't hear a dozen coqui frogs.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

First, those pics are really small to be able to do a very good job in sexing them. You might try uploading to Imgur and just posting the links because I imagine the original photos contain more detail. Just based on the pics attached, it is a tough call. The first two pictures in the first post are really ambiguous. You can't see the toe pads well and the posture is sort of in between  The third pic, where you can see the toe pads, looks male to me. The second post looks a bit more female to me based on posture, but it is far from a slam dunk. That's what I see based on the current pics, anyway.

Mark


----------



## KahlanPDF (Aug 16, 2018)

Oh, sorry, I just uploaded them directly from my phone, didn't realize how small they are! I'll see if I can resize them better.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

KahlanPDF said:


> Oh, sorry, I just uploaded them directly from my phone, didn't realize how small they are! I'll see if I can resize them better.


Yeah, that's why I suggested Imgur. I don't think it's your phone. I think it's this board. It just can't host large images, so I usually have to use a work-around like Imgur.

Mark


----------

